# Nymphoides Hydrophylla Trimmings



## LSCHWARTZ (Oct 29, 2014)

Nymphoides hydrophylla 'Taiwan'
$3 for five pieces.
Perfect for low-tech tanks, doesn't need CO2! 
Pick-up in Maple Ridge, thank you!


----------



## LSCHWARTZ (Oct 29, 2014)

Tuesday bump!


----------

